# Health or Grades?



## Madi M (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Everyone! Being a second year at school, my first year being in engineering I definitely struggled with balancing keeping my flare ups under control and keeping on track with school. Professors haven't been very accomodating till this year when I registered with the school as having a health condition that affects my school. But even during midterms (these past few weeks) I've really struggled. And now that I've got a colon infection from food I ate in Mexico I'll be out at least 2 weeks. Any ideas on how you stay focused and caught up when you are unable to be at school (and dealing with spending half your day curled up in pain)Thanks! Madi


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ask friends to take notes for you and offer to pay them to make copies for you. Keep up on ALL reading and keep in touch with your professors updating them on your condition. **Get a note from your Dr for this recent two week absence and make sure ALL of your professors have a copy of it and also your make sure your Department chair has a copy of it.**STAY organized.... Make sure you keep track of any tests or quizzes and, of course, assignments. Email the assignments to your professors BY their due date. Don't be late.Try to "be there" in every way possible besides in person if you know what I mean.If you are showing them your efforts by keeping in touch and doing all assignments etc.. they will have less reason to complain about your absences and they will know you are doing everything you can.Also you might want to try to take some online courses next year.. so less reason to have to physically go to the campus. Online course can really be a lifesaver for many college age IBS'ers.


----------

